

Graffiti Networks: A Subversive, Internet-Scale File Sharing Model (2009) [pdf] - gkop
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~pavlo/static/slides/graffiti-dc401-oct12.pdf

======
torbjorn
Really cool, now all someone needs to do is mash this up with the
RedditStorage project
([https://github.com/Rossem/RedditStorage](https://github.com/Rossem/RedditStorage))
to make this a real live thing.

~~~
gcb0
reddit would be awesome for storing magnet links.

post the media description, and then people would comment the magnet links for
that and everyone would up/down vote based on if that really is the content
advertised or something that does not match the md5, low quality, etc.

the only downside is that they archive older threads. defeating the purpose of
this research, which is the longevity of data.

